# ¿Condensadores en mal estado?



## random007 (Dic 27, 2016)

Buenas compañeros del foro. 

Hoy vengo con una duda, tengo un modem de Internet que parece estar fallando. Le saque los condensadores ya que por encima están perfectos. Pero note un pequeño levantamiento por la parte de abajo. La cosa es que no sé que pensar por que los condensadores están así:







Como se puede apreciar en la foto hay 3 condensadores que parecen tener una base de goma pero que está mas afuera que el condensador pequeño de la izquierda. Además son la misma marca. ¿Están malos o son así de fabrica? 

Gracias por la ayuda. 

Enviado desde un ladrillo con enchufe.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2016)

No necesariamente estan mal para eso hay que medirlos, tanto su capacidad como la ESR


----------



## random007 (Dic 27, 2016)

pandacba dijo:


> No necesariamente estan mal para eso hay que medirlos, tanto su capacidad como la ESR


Gracias, yo pruebo los condensadores con una bateria 9v y luego uno ambos terminales para verificar si hace chispa. ¿Esto esta bien? Lo que pasa es que no tengo para medir capacitancia solo tengo un multimetro convencional. 

Enviado desde un ladrillo con enchufe.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2016)

No es la forma, para medirlos puedes hacerte un medidor de ESR(resistencia serie equivalente) en el foro hay proyectos y si no en la web hay varios muy buenos, por otro lado un medidor de capacitancia se puede armar de varias formas, en el foro se trata ese tema y en la web hay muchos proyectos semejantes
Basicamente un medidor de estos se basa en cargar un condensador a cierta tensión y medir el tiempo en que tarda en llegar a cierto valor.
También puedes adquirir tester que tengan capacímetros incorporado o capacímetros digitales


----------



## miguelus (Dic 27, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Ante la duda la más tetud*... digo cambiárselos y dormirás más tranquilos 

Sal U2


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 27, 2016)

¿Fotos del modem?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 27, 2016)

spiderwpc dijo:


> Como se puede apreciar en la foto hay 3 condensadores que parecen tener una base de goma pero que está mas afuera que el condensador pequeño de la izquierda. Además son la misma marca. ¿Están malos o son así de fabrica?



Son asi de fabrica, falla en la producción hay muchos casos, mira aquí tienes otro.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Dic 2, 2017)

Hola a todos.

Utilizare este hilo para exponer mi caso. Tengo unos condensadores que los compré en el año 89 para un proyecto que tenía pensado en su día. No lo hice pero sí llegué a probar estos condensadores. Después de 28 años guardados y de cara a usarlos para la fuente de alimentación del amplificador de 500W me encuentro con que a uno de ellos le ha salido un líquido por el orificio de seguridad que tiene. No sé si esto es 'algo' normal o no.

Son dos de 10000 microfaradio y otros dos de 22000 microfaradios.
Los dos 10000 sí están bien, no tienen este líquido. Los dos de 22000, uno tiene y el otro no.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2017)

Puede que esten dañados, el que perdio líquido, habria que medir la ESR y la capacidad para estar seguro, si estan en mal estado podrian explotar o no pasar nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2017)

Yo lo que haría es aplicarles tensión a través de una resistencia durante unas 24Hs para regenerar la capa aislante y luego medir capacidad y ESR.


----------



## lucasneuquen99 (Dic 2, 2017)

yo mediria la capacidad.


----------



## peperc (Dic 2, 2017)

spiderwpc dijo:


> Enviado desde un ladrillo con enchufe.




buena esa 



miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Ante la duda la más tetud*... digo cambiárselos y dormirás más tranquilos
> 
> Sal U2



nopi..... la mas tetuda puede tener todo tipo de enfermedadadees.
tambien te podria decir "lo que funciona no se toca"  y seria mas acertado.

PD: un señor que se ha hecho las bubis puede ser lo que tu elijas como "la mas tetuda" .. ¿ ves ??

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

la coa es probarlos, pero de verdad, como te han dicho: darles tension, y no 9v , sino  la que usarias maxima en tu aplicaciono o cercana a la que marca el C.
y medirlos luego .
es la unica forma de saber que pasa en ellos .


----------



## victor joel (Dic 2, 2017)

para que un condesador electrolitico este malo no hace falta que este inflado pueden algunos verse muy bien por fuera y estar secos provocando fallas cuidado y mucho ojo



para que un condesador electrolitico este malo no hace falta que este inflado pueden algunos verse muy bien por fuera y estar secos provocando fallas cuidado y mucho ojo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 2, 2017)

Hola, yo en tu lugar coloco condensadores nuevos. No perdería tiempo en intentar comprobar si están buenos. Puede que superen la prueba, pero luego a corto plazo fallen.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 3, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, yo en tu lugar coloco condensadores nuevos. No perdería tiempo en intentar comprobar si están buenos. Puede que superen la prueba, pero luego a corto plazo fallen.



Es la respuesta mas sabia y un gran consejo que alguien puede dar

Un grande Sr. Gudino Roberto duberlin

Un Me gusta x 10


----------



## pppppo (Dic 3, 2017)

500 w son caros para especular con unos condensadores, me paso con unos Philips de 22000, puse 2 de 10000 en su lugar a mi pesar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2017)

Yo le tengo fe a esos capacitores de 28 años de edad, en esa época se fabricaban con estándares distintos a los actuales y en general mejores para ese producto.

Tengo capacitores aún mas longevos que esos y que mantienen sus parámetros prácticamente inalterados.

¿ Quién garantiza que un capacitor nuevo, en general de dudosa procedencia, dará un mejor servicio que esos ?
Este comentario no sería válido para marcas reconocidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2017)

Yo los pondría todos en paralelo con lámpara serie , 2 dias a 50 V , luego otros dos dias a 70 V , dos mas a 90V y finalmente un día a 110 V.

El que rompió válvula . . .  no gusta


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo los pondría todos en paralelo con lámpara serie , 2 dias a 50 V , luego otros dos dias a 70 V , dos mas a 90V y finalmente un día a 110 V.
> 
> _*El que rompió válvula*_ . . .  no gusta


*[Chanza Mode ON]*

Yo tuve un FogoMóvil que rompió correa de distribución y aplastó las 20 válvulas, pero lo mandé a arreglar y quedó pefeto 

*[/Chanza Mode OFF*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2017)

ya no nos lo hacen como antes, tanta tecnología y los pistones no estan fresados para cuando se corte la correa no rompan todo, los viejos taunus  son así, rompes la correa, alineas las poleas pones la correas y listo!
Por eso mismo, le tengo más fe a esos condensadores de esa época que los actuales, mucha tegnología y terminas rompiendo todo, no es lo mismo el precio de una correa que todas las  valvulas que se doblan más sus respectivas guías y la mano de obra, mucha tecnología y los capacitores de hoy te dejan a pie cuando menos lo pensas, es lo mismo cambiar la correa sacando solo una tapa, que abrir el motor....... Me sigo quedando con aquello que fue y seguira siendo bueno.........
Como extraño a esos tarros anaranjados de montaje vertical............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2017)

Tarro naranja con patas = Siemens


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tarro naranja con patas = Siemens



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/secuencia-degradacion-electrolitico-44701/

   ​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 4, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Chanza Mode ON]*
> 
> Yo tuve un FogoMóvil que rompió correa de distribución y aplastó las 20 válvulas, pero lo mandé a arreglar y quedó pefeto
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> > *[Chanza Mode ON]*
> ...



4 cilindros, 2L, 3 válvulas admisión, 2 escape, turbo 220 HP

​

Esto en la época que Fogo tenía $$$


----------

